# Vì sao nên lựa chọn dụng cụ vệ sinh công nghiệp chính hãng Rubbermaid?



## dungcuvesinhsaoviet (4/3/21)

*Trước sự nguy hiểm của dịch bệnh, vệ sinh trở thành một trong những mối quan tâm hàng đầu của nhân loại. Do đó, việc sử dụng các dụng cụ vệ sinh là việc rất cần thiết. Giữa các sự lựa chọn, Rubbermaid có thể là một sự đề xuất phù hợp dành cho bạn.*

*Dụng cụ vệ sinh chính hãng Rubbermaid là gì?*

Rubbermaid là một nhà sản xuất và phân phối toàn cầu với nhiều mặt hàng gia dụng có trụ sở tại Mỹ. Đặc biệt, Rubbermaid cung cấp các sản phẩm trong ngành công nghiệp vệ sinh chuyên dụng cho nhà hàng, khách sạn, trung tâm thương mại, trường học, công ty,… 

Từ năm 1968, thương hiệu Rubbermaid đã xây dựng các mối quan hệ đáng tin cậy với các nhà phân phối và tạo dựng lòng tin đối với người sử dụng. 

Dụng cụ vệ sinh Rubbermaid bao gồm các sản phẩm như xô, thùng, chổi, bàn chải, cây lau, thùng rác, xe làm vệ sinh, xe ép nước,... với mẫu mã đa dạng, chất lượng cao cấp và thiết kế thuận tiện cho việc sử dụng.

*Ưu điểm của sản phẩm Rubbermaid so với các thiết bị vệ sinh thông thường khác*

Các sản phẩm của Rubbermaid được sản xuất từ chất liệu nhựa cao cấp, chống giòn vỡ và có độ bền cao. Ngoài ra, chúng còn thiết kế gọn nhẹ, đẹp mắt và đặc biệt dễ dàng sử dụng, thân thiện với môi trường. 

Sơ lược về một số điểm khác biệt của sản phẩm Rubbermaid

*Dụng cụ vệ sinh nhà hàng, khách sạn*

Xe ép nước/xe vắt nước: kết cấu cứng cáp, có vách ngăn chống tràn và kết hợp với xô đựng nước bẩn, rất thuận lợi cho việc di chuyển. 
Vali kéo và xe làm phòng: thiết kế sản phẩm rộng, nhiều ngăn, vali được làm bằng chất liệu chống thấm nước, tay cầm được làm bằng hợp kim nhôm, nhẹ, thuận tiện cho việc sử dụng
Bàn chải chà sàn: sợi lông được làm bằng Polypropylene mềm chống trầy xước sàn, chống rụng khi sử dụng. 
Chổi nhựa cán dài có thiết kế linh hoạt để làm sạch các khu vực khó tiếp cận. 
Khung gài lau sàn, đầu gạt nước: được làm bằng chất liệu thép không bị ăn mòn, tạo độ bền cao cho sản phẩm. 
Ngoài ra, chúng ta có thể tìm hiểu thêm về combo dụng cụ vệ sinh công nghiệp cho khách sạn, nhà hàng tại đây

*Dụng cụ vệ sinh nhà tắm:*

Bình đựng xà phòng: chỉ với 1 bình có thể chứa hai loại xà phòng riêng biệt dạng bọt và dạng lỏng. 
Máy xịt thơm phòng: thiết kế sang trọng, máy sẽ làm mát không khí với năng suất tới 3000 lần mỗi lần nạp pin.
Khăn lau Microfiber: đã được chứng minh diệt được 99.9% vi khuẩn, làm sạch với mọi bề mặt.
Để hiểu rõ hơn về tính năng vượt trội của vải Microfiber, chúng ta có thể tham khảo thêm tại đây.

*Dụng cụ vệ sinh kính: *

Bình xịt lau kính hóa chất: vòi phun lên đến 30’’, bình được sản xuất chống va đập.
Khăn lau kính chuyên dụng: không để lại những mảnh vụn vải sót lại trên bề mặt kính, không cần sử dụng nước và hóa chất
Bên cạnh còn có cây lau kính lông thỏ, thanh gạt kính, dao sủi kính và dụng cụ chuyên dụng khác. 

*Thùng Brute: *

Thùng nhựa Brute bao gồm các loại thùng được làm từ nhựa cứng cáp như thùng tái chế, thùng rác, thùng đựng đồ đa dạng kích thước và màu sắc. 

Chúng ta có thể thấy rằng, các yếu tố như độ an toàn, hiệu quả, tiện lợi, tiết kiệm thời gian luôn được khách hàng quan tâm. Hiểu được những mối lo ngại đó, những sản phẩm của Rubbermaid hoàn toàn có thể làm giảm thời gian làm việc và công sức của người dùng. 

Hiện nay, những sản phẩm của Rubbermaid đã xuất hiện ở nhiều cơ sở làm việc. Khi môi trường làm việc sạch sẽ, sự hài lòng và hiệu suất làm việc của nhân viên cũng tăng lên đáng kể. Do đó, sự phổ biến có thể thể hiện được mức độ hiệu quả và đáng tin của Rubbermaid.

Tóm lại, với sự đa dạng về thiết kế và chất lượng từ công nghệ tân tiến của Mỹ, dụng cụ vệ sinh Rubbermaid có thể đáp ứng được nhu cầu cho khách hàng và hiệu quả khi sử dụng.

*Lựa chọn mua sản phẩm Rubbermaid ở đâu tốt? *

Hiện nay, rất nhiều đơn vị cung cấp thiết bị vệ sinh công nghiệp có mặt trên thị trường Việt Nam. Tuy nhiên, việc tìm kiếm giữa vô vàn thông tin tốn rất nhiều thời gian và gây khó khăn cho khách hàng trong việc lựa chọn nơi cung cấp đáng tin cậy với giá cả phải chăng. 

Công ty TNHH Thương mại – Dịch vụ vệ sinh Sao Việt là một trong những công ty tại Việt Nam chuyên về lĩnh vực vệ sinh công nghiệp bao gồm cung cấp máy móc, thiết bị, hóa chất làm sạch, dịch vụ tư vấn vệ sinh công nghiệp. 

Đây sẽ là đơn vị uy tín, địa chỉ đáng tin cậy dành cho những ai đang tìm mua dụng cụ vệ sinh Rubbermaid chính hãng, đạt chuẩn chất lượng với giá thành hợp lý. 

Những sản phẩm chính hãng mà Sao Việt lựa chọn đều đem lại hiệu quả tối ưu trong việc tiết kiệm thời gian và chi phí cho doanh nghiệp trong việc dọn dẹp vệ sinh.

*Liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi!*

CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI – DỊCH VỤ VỆ SINH SAO VIỆT 

*Thông tin liên hệ*
 Địa chỉ: 666/46/23 Ba Tháng Hai – Phường 14 – Quận 10 – TP Hồ Chí Minh
 Email: info@saovietco.vn
☎ Hotline: 028 3863 9456 – 028 3863 9457
 Website: Trang Chủ - Công ty vệ sinh Sao Việt
 Shopee: https://shopee.vn/saovietcompany
 Fanpage:
Đăng nhập Facebook
Đăng nhập Facebook
Đăng nhập Facebook


----------

